# need help with smelly dogs



## dapex (Sep 28, 2008)

guys and gals... I need help to keep the peace in my house... my wife is fed up with our dogs smelling... We have 2 cavalier king charles spaniels and to be honest they do stink. no matter what I do they stink. If I bath them then within a few days they stink again. It is getting out of hand....

They do both spend most of their time indoors in their cage (their choice) if we kick them outside they just sit barking at the back door to come back in and then they run into their cage. We bought them when they were 1yr old and they came with the cage and it is their home... BUT I have noticed that the bedding smells really bad after a couple of days, so I can only pressume that because they are spending so much time in the cage they make the beding smell which in turn keeps them smelly. I dont really think its practical to change their bedding every day and I cant really see we should need to????

Now one dog licks everyhting, so its possible that she is licknig the bedding and the other dog and making them smell.

They eat Bakers dry food, they do have stinky dog breath which deosnt help. I am not expecting them to smell of perfume etc. but I do need to get to the stage where you dont walk in the kitchen and get slapped by the smell.

I have bought a dog toothbrush and toothpaste but to be honest I cant seem to brush their teeth....

Is it worth changing their food to something like James Welbeloved??? is it worth me just shutting the cage door so they cant spend so much time in the cage (but then they just walk around the kitchen looking totally lost). I really dont want to take the bedding out the cage cus then they just have the cold metal base to lie on....

If any of you can offer any help then please please please do.

Please dont rant that dogs do smell because I know they are always going to smell a bit, but even I cringe some mornings when I walk int the kitchen and the smell hits me. We went to a friends house the other night and they have 3 dogs and they didnt smell anyway near as much as my 2.

One last thing, when I stroke the dogs my hands do stink after, so the smell is in the fur or skin...


Also, I currently pay £40 every 6 weeks to have their fur trimmed, is it a hard job to do myself??? the just have a number 1 all over really to keep them from moulting but when I ahve tried myself the clippers just get cloged up...
Cheersrs in Advance


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi basically your doggies stink because you are feeding a really crap bad food,change to burns or james welbeloved and im sure you will notice a change,bearing in mind it will take a little time for all the rubbish to pass through their systems.also get their teeth and gums checked out.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Short backandsides has hit the nail on the head. Bakers is one of the worst possible foods you can feed you dogs 

Change over to Jameswellbeloved or similar premium complete food, or seriously consider feed the BARF (raw) diet and you should find that stinky, greasy coats and bad breath become a thing of the past.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

dapex said:


> guys and gals... I need help to keep the peace in my house... my wife is fed up with our dogs smelling... We have 2 cavalier king charles spaniels and to be honest they do stink. no matter what I do they stink. If I bath them then within a few days they stink again. It is getting out of hand....
> 
> They do both spend most of their time indoors in their cage (their choice) if we kick them outside they just sit barking at the back door to come back in and then they run into their cage. We bought them when they were 1yr old and they came with the cage and it is their home... BUT I have noticed that the bedding smells really bad after a couple of days, so I can only pressume that because they are spending so much time in the cage they make the beding smell which in turn keeps them smelly. I dont really think its practical to change their bedding every day and I cant really see we should need to????
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

I know you dont want to wash their bedding as they'll only have a metal cage to sleep on, but what i'd try and do is wash it once a week and shut the cage door, while they are out try and engage them in game or even a bit of basic training so they enjoy being out their cages for a while and it wont stress them out to much either if u make it fun for them out of their cages.
I would also change their food xx


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

We feed our dogs on hills science plan, which covers every type of dog  It is expensive but one of the best out there, if not the best. Although james welbeloved would be good  We feed our ferrets on that to


----------



## chaospony (Sep 19, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> Short backandsides has hit the nail on the head. Bakers is one of the worst possible foods you can feed you dogs
> 
> Change over to Jameswellbeloved or similar premium complete food, or seriously consider feed the BARF (raw) diet and you should find that stinky, greasy coats and bad breath become a thing of the past.


Yeah after I changed my dog to the raw diet her breath changed to really nice instead of yuk mouth. And her coat it less greasy and less doggy smelling if that makes since.

Good luck getting your two sorted out. Have you thought about asking your mate what they are feeding their dogs?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

are they definately not widdling on their bed ??? The food does make a difference to odour, do they have any titbits or milk etc, we had one in the grooming parlour that used to smell but always of stale milk as far as the grooming goes that is a pretty good price, if it is the normal run of the mill wahl pet clippers they do clog you need to get a proper oster pair of clippers BUT it is not as easy as you think you have to be aware of causing clipper rash and not making them look as if they have been done with a knife and fork


----------



## dapex (Sep 28, 2008)

oK, just found out that the friends I spoke about feed JWB, I may consider that.

Got to ask about BARF.. I ahve heard so many bad things about it but also so many good things about it. This may seem a harsh question but is it expensive. I know we have to love our dogs but being realisitc I hve bills etc and cant afford to go mad (its going to be bad enough paying £40 for JWB)..

Also sulivan mentioned the dogs getting sweaty which surprised me as I thought dogs didnt sweat??? This however does make sense because some mornings when I take them out, as the get out the cage the smell is really bad. The wife says they smell like dirty old men who ave been sat in the same clothes for weeks.... Do they sweat. The beds never look or feel like they have been weed in BTW.

If you can explain the basics of BARF and the costs and answer the question abotu can dogs sweat I woudl be really really happy

Thank you so much or all your replies

Cheers


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dapex said:


> oK, just found out that the friends I spoke about feed JWB, I may consider that.
> 
> Got to ask about BARF.. I ahve heard so many bad things about it but also so many good things about it. This may seem a harsh question but is it expensive. I know we have to love our dogs but being realisitc I hve bills etc and cant afford to go mad (its going to be bad enough paying £40 for JWB)..
> 
> ...


BARF should work out cheaper than JWB there are a lot of members on here that can help you with the BARF 'rules and regs' as for dogs sweating have you ever noticed that if they stand on a hard floor they leave paw marks - they sweat through their pads for one


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Basic BARF costs me @ £11 per week to feed 3 adult Rotts


----------



## dapex (Sep 28, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Basic BARF costs me @ £11 per week to feed 3 adult Rotts


WOW.... thats much better than I expected, do you mind telling me what you feed them on for that £11 per week??? I would imagine me feeding 2 cavaliers will be about half that amount??? which is about the same or just a bit cheaper than JWB???

Also, I really liked the sound of the KUDOS beds that were mentioned as I think this will help a lot. Are these the ones waterproof, washable dog pet beds, Mattresses & Blankets for Dogs from Kudos Pet Products Ltd these would fit into the cage nicely. The same site does the throw for the sofa which would be great as well

Feeling much more positive now about all this


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dapex said:


> WOW.... thats much better than I expected, do you mind telling me what you feed them on for that £11 per week??? I would imagine me feeding 2 cavaliers will be about half that amount??? which is about the same or just a bit cheaper than JWB???
> 
> Also, I really liked the sound of the KUDOS beds that were mentioned as I think this will help a lot. Are these the ones waterproof, washable dog pet beds, Mattresses & Blankets for Dogs from Kudos Pet Products Ltd these would fit into the cage nicely. The same site does the throw for the sofa which would be great as well
> 
> Feeling much more positive now about all this


I would say more like 1/4 of that a week unless they are big cavaliers


----------



## chaospony (Sep 19, 2008)

For one lab cross and two cats raw cost me about £15 a month. My butcher actually does a pet food that is everything they need ground up, 80% meat, 10% bone, 10% organs with half of that being liver for .50p a pound, on top of that I give the dog big meaty bones to chew, and the cats get chicken wings every now and then.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

dapex said:


> Please dont rant that dogs do smell because I know they are always going to smell a bit, but even I cringe some mornings when I walk int the kitchen and the smell hits me.


Apart from a fresh meaty smell on their breathe my dogs don't have any noticable smell at all, unless they've rolled in something. 



Patterdale_lover said:


> We feed our dogs on hills science plan, which covers every type of dog  It is expensive but one of the best out there, if not the best.


Hill's is not a good food, look at the ingredients! 



dapex said:


> Got to ask about BARF.. I ahve heard so many bad things about it but also so many good things about it. This may seem a harsh question but is it expensive. I know we have to love our dogs but being realisitc I hve bills etc and cant afford to go mad (its going to be bad enough paying £40 for JWB)..


I feed 3 dogs RAW for about £15 a week, it's not expensive.

Have a look at these threads for more information on raw feeding:

Why Feed Raw?
BARF / Raw Made My Dog Ill

and this website:

RawFed.com Home Page - The Many Myths of Raw Feeding


----------



## dapex (Sep 28, 2008)

chaospony said:


> For one lab cross and two cats raw cost me about £15 a month. My butcher actually does a pet food that is everything they need ground up, 80% meat, 10% bone, 10% organs with half of that being liver for .50p a pound, on top of that I give the dog big meaty bones to chew, and the cats get chicken wings every now and then.


Off to the local butchers in the morning to see what they can do... Take it is just off cuts etc the butcher puts into the dog food.. and I presume it is all raw... How do you store it?


----------



## dapex (Sep 28, 2008)

Right then, the wife really isnt happy about the thought of a barf diet minaly because it will entail us having to buy a freezr to keep the food in and she has been after a 2nd freezr and I have been saying no simply because of the leccy bills being so bloody high. But while looking on Landywoods site I saw the price for the laughing dog complete chicken dinner. This is the same price I am paying for bakers and much cheaper than JWB and seems to tick all the boxes in the fact it appears to be a good food without all the crap...

Does anyone have any thoughts on Laughing dog food????

Cheers


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

Are u sure they are not peeing in the crate, especially as they are in there a lot, it does seem as if the smell is excessive, I also came of Bakers as I was horrified when I read the ingredients, I changed to JWB and havnt looked back. The dogs love it and are all really healthy and have calmed down a lot. I know it must be hard as u didnt have them from pups but I would persevre in encouraging them out of the crate,


----------



## dapex (Sep 28, 2008)

Not peeing in the crate, if I take the bedding out in the morning it smells sweaty and doggy but its never wet enough for them to have weed in it, and the 1st thing they do in a morning is run out for a wee...


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Have their anal glands been checked recently? Spaniels do get smelly, my cocker gets very whiffy occasionally, and I can always tell when those glands need doing ages before he starts scooting around the floor because the smell gets particularly bad. You might have to invest in some more bedding so that you can wash it more frequently, Lucas's is done at least once a week or it smells. Not nice for him or for me.


----------



## dapex (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, all I know is that when I take the dogs for a hair cut the woman says she does the anal glands... But I have never been there to witness it so I cant be totally certain. I will get them both booked into the vets this week to have their glands checked and one of hem could do with the teeth looking at (i just cant seem to clean them) and I will also ask the vet about the smell.

They neevr used to smell like this, so I reckon it could be food related, and one thing I did forget is that the bitch loves licking the dog and cleaning his face for him. obviously her doggy breath and saliva is then making him smell more than he needs to.... is there anything I can do help stop this?


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

If they won't let you clean their teeth [and mine's not keen either] then that could make a smell worse too. They have sort of stretchy pouches in their mouths that old saliva and old food can get stuck in, and makes their breath bad. Logic gel is really good to use to help clean their teeth as you don't need to brush with that, just squirt a bit in , or put some on their food. If they have a lot of plaque or tartar in their mouth that can make foul breath.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

sullivan said:


> Owning a spaniel my self i have noticed that they can get a bit doggy. Its the oils in there coat. I dont know if you have heard of the Kudos beds they can be found on line are fab and they are smell repellant waterproof flea proof and just need a wipe over with a very weak solution of detergent with a cloth. This has made a lot of difference to my dog as he use to get so sweaty sometimes and his bed use to feel damp just by him sleeping on it at night. Even with the washing it. I have also found switching to
> a different dog food other than the bakers which itsnt thought of as a very good dog food. I switched to natures diet and he is also better with his coat to. James beloved is good also


Sorry to go off track- Sullivan how indestructable are Kudos beds? Although my Hienz 57's are small Zipper has manged to destroy every type of bed/bedding we've bought except for fleece blankets, (however he gets to hot on these in the summer) - Thanks

Back on track - I would agree changing their food is probably a good place to start, as for cleaning their teeth if they won't let you have you tried dentastix or something similar or plaque off?
Also having a couple of sets of bedding so you can wash one- use one more regularly. I also clean my carpets and upholstery every other week.


----------



## ava (Sep 12, 2008)

Dog could have a bed smell because of food he eats only. The same human: if somebody eats garlic everyone can smell it during 24 hours. Change the type of dog's food. Since I started to give fresh carrots and other veggies to my dog, his smell has changed. Many people have the same opinion in this forum. So try it, I hope it will help. Good luck!


----------



## dapex (Sep 28, 2008)

just an update, both dogs booked into the Vet at 9:50 in the morning for a check up, will get the vet to check anal glands and teeth and mention the smell and see he says. Just actually noticed tonight that it seems to be the bitch that smells the most. I sat and stroked by dogs, and the hand that had een stroking the bitch was by far the smelliest...

will take it from there then. Defo chaing the diet but not sure what into yet

been told the following are good options

1. Barf (the wife aint keen and I am not keen on buying a freezer just for dog food)
2. James Welbeloved (pricey and seem to have many posts where people said their dog didnt get on with it)
3.Lauging Dog, pricey most places but seems very cheap at landys (or whatever the place is called)
4. Been told to try supa dog....

5. Also going to buy a Kudos matress and see how that helps as well

Cheers for now and I will report back


----------



## dapex (Sep 28, 2008)

right then, the bitch has an allergy and she s smelly because her skin is being effected ny bacteria or something, got an antibiotic shampoo and she had an injection to help stop her scratching.. she smells better already which is great but I am still going to change the diet.

Has anyone got any thoughts on laughing dog food? I am asking becaue landywoods do laughing dog at a really great price (much cheaper than i can get JWB for)

cheers


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Glad your bitch is being sorted out 

Sorry can't help with laughing dog, never heard of it personally


----------



## dapex (Sep 28, 2008)

just as an update to this, the bitch decided to have a wee in the front room the other night and it really did smell.. then we have noticed that when she goes out the toilet she stinks of it again, so I reckon she may be dribling down herself or weeing a big puddle which then means she is stood in it... either way he wee smell terrible, what coudl be the cause of that? They always have plenty of water to hand so she can drink whenever she needs to....

Any thoughts?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dapex said:


> just as an update to this, the bitch decided to have a wee in the front room the other night and it really did smell.. then we have noticed that when she goes out the toilet she stinks of it again, so I reckon she may be dribling down herself or weeing a big puddle which then means she is stood in it... either way he wee smell terrible, what coudl be the cause of that? They always have plenty of water to hand so she can drink whenever she needs to....
> 
> Any thoughts?


I would try to get a wee sample and get it analysed by the vets it sounds as if she may have an infection possibly cystitus but worth getting her checked out


----------



## morris (Nov 21, 2008)

They are dogs ? Get a cat!


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

dapex said:


> just as an update to this, the bitch decided to have a wee in the front room the other night and it really did smell.. then we have noticed that when she goes out the toilet she stinks of it again, so I reckon she may be dribling down herself or weeing a big puddle which then means she is stood in it... either way he wee smell terrible, what coudl be the cause of that? They always have plenty of water to hand so she can drink whenever she needs to....
> 
> Any thoughts?


She could have an infection. There is also a condition called 'ectopic uretha' which causes urine to dribble down the back legs continually. It is a congenital problem and usually reqires surgery. If she has always smelt this way, I guess it would be a possibility.


----------

